# Thai hot red peppers



## Steve H (Jan 29, 2020)

Bird's eye chili in other words. They can range from 50,000 to 100,000 SHU. From what I've been reading. Most compare them to between a jalapeno to a bit less then a habanero. They are pretty darn warm, I'll say that! And the moment I saw them I just knew what I had in mind for them.








After sorting, cleaning, and trimming I got just under a pound I would guess.







I divided these into 4 quart jars.







Brine is a 50/50 blend of white and cider vinegar. Added 3 TBS of kosher salt. Brought to a boil. And put in jars. Put on lids and inverted jars for 2 minutes. 
These should pack a hefty punch.


----------



## xray (Jan 29, 2020)

Looks good Steve. I still got quite a bit of pepper vinegar left before I start making more with other peppers.

I use mine as you would vinegar; dressing, splash here and there. Maybe I should pickle with it.

Would be interesting to hear your thoughts on the taste.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 29, 2020)

xray said:


> Looks good Steve. I still got quite a bit of pepper vinegar left before I start making more with other peppers.
> 
> I use mine as you would vinegar; dressing, splash here and there. Maybe I should pickle with it.
> 
> Would be interesting to hear your thoughts on the taste.



Thank you.  Funny you should mention pickling with it. That's one of the reasons I added salt this time. This maybe the perfect brine for pickled eggs. I use it like you as swell. Really like it on broccoli or spinach.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 29, 2020)

Thai peppers are what we use to make fire water. In Hawaii we used Hawaiian Chiles.
Had several large bushes of them. It goes on and in everything you eat. 

In this post I used dried habaneros:





__





						Experimental Fire Water!!! AKA Acid Rain!
					

I have several friends that are from Hawaii that introduced me to Fire Water about 25 years ago. I typically make this using fresh Thai Chiles and if I can get them Hawaiian Chiles. Since I was lucky enough to receive a bag full of dehydrated Habanero peppers I thought I'd experiment a little...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 29, 2020)

they look good Steve, but be careful you don't cause an explosion


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 29, 2020)

This is really interesting Steve. Looks like we continue to experiment with that pepper vinegar. I have a couple thoughts in mind but am still working through the half gallon I did not too long ago. i absolutely love Red Thai peppers. Use them in just about anything Asian but now you have the cogs turning once again my friend. this may be a lot of fun!! 

Robert


----------



## 73saint (Jan 29, 2020)

I love pepper sauce on my turnip greens.  Is this essentially the same thing?  I am a pepper sauce nut, so I will have to make these ASAP.  Where do ya get the peppers from Steve?


----------



## Steve H (Jan 30, 2020)

73saint said:


> I love pepper sauce on my turnip greens.  Is this essentially the same thing?  I am a pepper sauce nut, so I will have to make these ASAP.  Where do ya get the peppers from Steve?



I found them at the Boston Market while on vacation in Boston a few days ago.  That store has some neat items there.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 30, 2020)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thai peppers are what we use to make fire water. In Hawaii we used Hawaiian Chiles.
> Had several large bushes of them. It goes on and in everything you eat.
> 
> In this post I used dried habaneros:
> ...



Thanks for the link. Sounds interesting. I do recall seeing something like that while in Hawaii. Never tried it though. At least not out of the bottle. More then likely had it in meals though.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 30, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> This is really interesting Steve. Looks like we continue to experiment with that pepper vinegar. I have a couple thoughts in mind but am still working through the half gallon I did not too long ago. i absolutely love Red Thai peppers. Use them in just about anything Asian but now you have the cogs turning once again my friend. this may be a lot of fun!!
> 
> Robert



In a few days I'll be putting a half dozen eggs in some to see how that turns out. Later today I'm going to take a taste to see how warm it has gotten.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 30, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Thanks for the link. Sounds interesting. I do recall seeing something like that while in Hawaii. Never tried it though. At least not out of the bottle. More then likely had it in meals though.



Its a condiment put out on the table just like ketchup or mustard.  Usually in a condiment squeeze bottle. All the Cafes and loco moco shacks will have it out. The posh touristy eateries you have to ask for it and some don't have it.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 30, 2020)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Its a condiment put out on the table just like ketchup or mustard.  Usually in a condiment squeeze bottle. All the Cafes and loco moco shacks will have it out. The posh touristy eateries you have to ask for it and some don't have it.



I believe I remember it. I went to more then a few shacks while stationed there. Surprised I never tried it.  Or, if I did, I done forgot about it.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 1, 2020)

I believe these are trying to tell me something....!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 1, 2020)

After having Thai Chiles in a restaurant that made the food I ate THAI HOT, they sure were speaking to me! While I ate AND the next Morning!!! I do Love Thai Food but my Old Guy system can't handle " That " kind of Heat anymore. ..JJ


----------

